# After new insurance



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm 19 have a 2.0 TFSI TT. Can any companies get in touch via PM Cheers.


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Sounds expensive


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Chris Knott insurance.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Insurance is pot luck in my opinion. 

Quotes and service seems to vary hugely based on individual circumstances and experiences.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Flux have always done me well for the last 8 years.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Adrian flux

Declare some mods

Watch the price drop


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Do you have any other people in the house that drive? Have you thought about adding then to your policy? or what about a multi-car policy?


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Adrian flux
> 
> Declare some mods
> 
> Watch the price drop


Flux quoted my nearly £3000 for the celica, so I went on a multi-car policy with admiral got it down to about £1600

Still to much IMO :wall:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

pez said:


> Flux quoted my nearly £3000 for the celica, so I went on a multi-car policy with admiral got it down to about £1600
> 
> Still to much IMO :wall:


Quoted me £1200

Declared a load of mods

Paid £400 which was £100 cheaper than anywhere else without any nods declared


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Cheers for getting back. I've got it to £1750 with my job. As I'm an apprentice it's a grey area as to whether I'm in education because if you're classed as a student it drops down to £1200 with mods declared. It's not too bad considering it'll be with 1 years no claims


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Quoted me £1200
> 
> Declared a load of mods
> 
> Paid £400 which was £100 cheaper than anywhere else without any mods declared


Well the faff becomes a classic in the new year so might give them a call see if I can get classic car insurance but I'll bet they say no because its imported


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

pez said:


> Well the faff becomes a classic in the new year so might give them a call see if I can get classic car insurance but I'll bet they say no because its imported


They're good for imported cars

My mate insures his teggy, s13 and 2 skylines with them


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Topcashback often do pretty good cash back deals on car insurance, I've had over £140 back over the last couple of years. Check it out http://www.topcashback.co.uk/ref/ipanter

Ps Just to be open, if you sign up using that link you'll earn me a fiver.


----------

